# Yahoo messenger not showing typed messages!



## tamilvendan (Jan 25, 2006)

Hi friends!

        I have got this problem now. My yahoo messenger is behaving oddly. While chatting it fails to show the typed messages in the chat window both sent and received.

         Virus scan did not find any virus. I uninstalled yahoo messenger , deleted all related keys from registry and reinstalled it again but the problem is persisting.

         The only abnormal thing i can find in my system is, there is one temp file in the temp folder of local settings which i am not able to delete. This is this file- ~DF3AA9.tmp. While deleting it says " the file is already in use". I tried to remove with "deletedr" and "cccleaner" but unsuccesful.

      Is this the cause of my yahoo messenger's misbehaviour?

Please help.


----------



## tamilvendan (Jan 29, 2006)

Hi friends! Its been five days since i posted this query. No reply so far!

 Hello computer geeks!

 Help me please!

 One of my friends had similar problem and nothing worked for him. He had to reinstall his OS to rectify this problem. I dont want to reinstall the OS.

Please help me!


----------



## techno_funky (Jan 29, 2006)

i too had this problem 
installed Java for windows 
and it worked 
you too try installing java for windows 
from here 
*www.java.com/en/download/manual.jsp


----------



## KoRn (Jan 29, 2006)

Yup java will help solve dis big prob all da best yall


----------



## __Virus__ (Jan 29, 2006)

Ditto was the problem with me. I already had java n everything. I unistalled yahoo messenger. Deleted every folder called yahoo from my hard disk ( before backing up the profiles folder for archive ) used registry cleaner twice to delete yahoo entries. Reinstalled messy and it worked. I highly recomment you deleting all the yahoo related folders too.


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Jan 29, 2006)

Once I too faced this problem and what I did, I gave following command:

*regsvr32 %windir%\system32\Macromed\Flash\flash.ocx*

and the problem was solved!

So I think that the problem is related to flash...


----------



## __Virus__ (Jan 29, 2006)

wow plz try what vishal said and let us know..cos that wud b one short cut


----------



## tamilvendan (Jan 30, 2006)

No. Nothing has worked. 


       I installed java. I removed all yahoo related files and renistalled YM. I tried what vishal has suggested. 

         Nopes. Nothing seems to work.

There are some other problems i dont know if they are related.

       When i open yahoo mail through internet explorer the buttons( compose, delete, reply, etc) in the mail box are not working. But they are working if i use Mozilla or anyother browser.

        The "search" application is not working in the windows. Whenever i click the serch option , on the left panel the puppy comes and sits and nothing else happens. no window to type anything.

Any more suggestions?

        I did restart after making the said corrections.


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Jan 30, 2006)

Seems some other problem not only in Yahoo!

Try to repair ur Windows...


----------



## __Virus__ (Jan 30, 2006)

I was almost certain that the issue will get resolved by deleting all the files and all but there are always exceptions. Search not working, eeewwwwkkkk pisses me off, repair dint work for me when i tried. You may give sfc a shot but am pretty sure it wont work. So go ahead with ur bootable cd and repair windows.


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Jan 30, 2006)

tamilvendan said:
			
		

> When i open yahoo mail through internet explorer the buttons( compose, delete, reply, etc) in the mail box are not working. But they are working if i use Mozilla or anyother browser.


In Internet Explorer, goto *Tool -> Internet Options*, then in *Advanced* tab make sure that both checkboxes for JAVA (I forgot the option names) in JAVA section r selected, i.e., enabled!



			
				tamilvendan said:
			
		

> The "search" application is not working in the windows. Whenever i click the serch option , on the left panel the puppy comes and sits and nothing else happens. no window to type anything.


Goto *%systemroot%\inf* folder and right-click on *srchasst.inf* file and select *Install*.


----------



## Incinerator (Jan 30, 2006)

I too faced this prob sometime back. I tried uninstalling and then reinstalling latest version etc but nothing worked. 

Later when I upgraded my XP prof with WinXP prof SP2, the same yahoo thich was not displaying text before started behaving as nothing was ever wrong with it.

So in a nutshell, it sems more like a windows prob than some yahoo bug.


----------



## tamilvendan (Feb 4, 2006)

I will try to repair my windows. When I try to repair with the xp cd i am having it says this is older version than the existing one. 

   I might have to reinstall the os.

   Vishal,  installing srchasst.inf file did not work.
And java is already enabled in IE.


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Feb 4, 2006)

Okie!
Following is the final solution:

Open dos prompt and give following commands one by one:


```
regsvr32 Shdocvw.dll
regsvr32 Shell32.dll
regsvr32 Oleaut32.dll
regsvr32 Actxprxy.dll
regsvr32 Mshtml.dll
regsvr32 Urlmon.dll
regsvr32 Msjava.dll
regsvr32 Browseui.dll
```

It should solve the problem...


----------



## tamilvendan (Feb 4, 2006)

Hi Vishal!

        I did as you suggested. Everything succeded except Msjava.dll. It  said the specified module could not be found.

Got any hint?


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Feb 4, 2006)

Okie!

But u didnt tell whether the problem solved or not?

I think at least the Search window problem should be solved after applying it!


----------



## __Virus__ (Feb 5, 2006)

yups is the prob solved?


----------



## tamilvendan (Feb 5, 2006)

No the problem is not solved. Still the search window is not working and yahoo messenger is not displaying text.


----------



## kato (Feb 5, 2006)

If it says Msjava.ddl not there then i guess some file needed for java is not there try to reinstall ur OS thats the only option now i believe


----------



## __Virus__ (Feb 5, 2006)

tamilvendan said:
			
		

> No the problem is not solved. Still the search window is not working and yahoo messenger is not displaying text.



How about giving a go and installing yahoo messy 6? that was the last stable version of yahoo


----------



## tamilvendan (Feb 6, 2006)

I installed YM 6 but the same problem persists. I tried with all versions but no result.

    It will take a while for me to reinstall the OS as i dont want to lose many data.

  BTW, how to preserve the IE favourites if i am going to reinstall the OS?


----------



## muthusrinivasan (Feb 6, 2006)

hello just check the font color !!!!!

may be that can be a problem !!!!!


----------



## __Virus__ (Feb 7, 2006)

tamilvendan said:
			
		

> I installed YM 6 but the same problem persists. I tried with all versions but no result.
> 
> It will take a while for me to reinstall the OS as i dont want to lose many data.
> 
> BTW, how to preserve the IE favourites if i am going to reinstall the OS?


start>run>favorites..copy and save them to some other location.


----------



## tamilvendan (Feb 7, 2006)

Hi friends!

      I just did an upgrading installation of my winxp OS and to my surprise all problems have been solved.

    Now YM is displaying texts, search window is working and the buttons in the yahoo mail box are working.

        So I think one common file of all these things was missing.

 Thanks guys for your inputs.

Hi virus!   I couldn't understand you. I should 'run" what command for favourites?


----------



## __Virus__ (Feb 7, 2006)

favorites << is the command u type in "run" box


----------



## tamilvendan (Feb 7, 2006)

Thanks.

          I had typed "favourites" in run command and it didn't work. Now 'favorites' is working.


----------

